

SpinVox: The allegations in full - swombat
http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/2573/spinvox-the-shocking-allegations-in-full/

======
paulsilver
Once upon a time I'd have been too naive to believe this sort of thing goes
one. Sadly, I have worked for deeply unethical people twice who would pay for
all sorts of parts of their own lifestyle out of company money seemingly on a
whim. I can see many or all of the allegations set out in the article as being
true, although I hope the abuses were not so heinous.

I can't explain such behaviour because I think it comes from such a different
mindset to my own that it is truly alien. If the allegations are true it would
seem Domecq has a level of disregard for others that is psychopathic in nature
- not caring at all for either investors or the people working for the company
and perhaps not even understanding that she should care about them.

